# Budget Rotary's - Kestrel SIM180 v Silverline



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

Originally, my plan was to get a Milwaukee/CP Rotary, but i've had a few big bills to pay so not go that much cash!

This leads me on to getting a budget polisher. 

Any one had and experience of the Silverline 'Silverstorm' or the Kestrel SIM180?

Is the SIM180 worth the extra over the silverline?

Any help would be great as i'm itching to order and get polishing!!!!

Thanks, 

Dipesh


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe the only noticeable difference between the two machines is the added Electronic Speed Control present on the Kestrel, which maintains a constant speed under load. 

I have no experience with either machine but I am considering upgrading from my DAS-6 to the SIM180 rather than the Silverline, for the above reason. It does seem like a very useful feature – certainly worth paying an extra £30 for when you consider how long the machine is likely to last.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the SIM-180 and so far, so good. The Speed control works well and comes with the D, and side handle. It is a bit weighty compared to some of the others, but, in all, a great little package.

If you do pick one up, the thing I did was re-wire some length into the power cable. Standard, it was just over a metre long; useless.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Funny, I'm picking one of these two up by the end of the week. Well actually, the Kestral, the silverline sander suggested in the alternative thread was a bit poor imo and i get a free LC backing plate from i4detailing with the kestral, win!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> Funny, I'm picking one of these two up by the end of the week. Well actually, the Kestral, the silverline sander suggested in the alternative thread was a bit poor imo and i get a free LC backing plate from i4detailing with the kestral, win!


Don't forget the 7.5% off 

I got one recently and it's fine really. I might get a Chicago, but I wouldn't use it enough to justify the extra outlay.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

lol I hadn't, I go and collect direct from them as well as they are near where I work so no delivery either


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm, well from what I've learned reading on here, the Silverline Silverstorm is the exact same machine as the Kestral SIM180, and that includes electronic speed regulation.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Silverstorm_Rotary_Polisher_1.html

Only difference being the Silverline is cheaper and comes with 3yr garuantee vs 1yr for the Kestral, oh and maybe a few differences in ancilleries they come with.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What about the difference between the two mentioned and the Makita ?

Obviously the price difference, but is there anything more ?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got the Kestral Rotary, and honestly say it is fantastic.

Can't compare it against 'cheaper' rotaries, but can compare it against more expensive ones. (Makita, Milwaukee, etc)

It is (if anything) slightly heavier than a Makita, and the motor isn't quite as smooth. It sounds and feels slightly more mechanical than the Makita and the noise it a bit less of a whine.

The speed regulator over the Silverline is a must IMO.

And the obligatory picture of mine in action...


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used the Makita yesterday and on Sat and for build quality its fantastic, so i guess it depends on how much you want to use it.....not seen a Kestral or used one as yet though!


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

amiller said:


> I've got the Kestral Rotary, and honestly say it is fantastic.
> 
> Can't compare it against 'cheaper' rotaries, but can compare it against more expensive ones. (Makita, Milwaukee, etc)
> 
> ...


Started back after a sort lay off (17 years) and must endorse this post as I ummed and ahhhd over which rotary and have to say I am absolutely delighted with the Kestrel. That soft start is cracking.

Can't compare but I won't be looking for any other rotaries until this breaks. Lovely piece of kit.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

amiller said:


> The speed regulator over the Silverline is a must IMO.


As shown in my previous post, the Silverline DOES have speed regulation. The Kestrel and Silverline are the same machine.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Car Key said:


> As shown in my previous post, the Silverline DOES have speed regulation. The Kestrel and Silverline are the same machine.


Has that always been the case? Perhaps it has (so apologies)

The point I was trying to make is that the 'speed regulator function' (which it seems both Kestral and Silverline have) is a must and should not be underestimated.

Biggest plus of the Kestral? It's black. A man's colour. 

:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

amiller said:


> Has that always been the case? Perhaps it has (so apologies)


Yeah, I think previous Silverline models were without, but the OP is refering to the SilverStorm model.



amiller said:


> The point I was trying to make is that the 'speed regulator function' (which it seems both Kestral and Silverline have) is a must and should not be underestimated.


True 



amiller said:


> Biggest plus of the Kestral? It's black. A man's colour.
> 
> :thumb::buffer:


 Lol, but the Silverline appears to be cheaper, plus the 3yr warranty


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, still unsure on if the Kestrel's worth the extra though! 

Any idea's on the weight of either of these? I think it'd be this that clinches it for me.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Look at the Flex ...pricey but real quality...it what I want for Xmas
Light and v.responsive

http://www.flex-tools.com/gb/Produkte/Polierer/XC_3401_VRG/index.php


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

about 3.0 kg...iirc...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

@ amiller, if you can wait until the end of the week, I'll go and have a play with them both and let you know which feels better?

@CarKey, when you say they are the same machine, do you mean that in terms of them being very similar or do you actually meant they are the same machine in terms of components under the skin? It's just the branding thats different?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> @CarKey, when you say they are the same machine, do you mean that in terms of them being very similar or do you actually meant they are the same machine in terms of components under the skin? It's just the branding thats different?


 As I understand it, only the branding is different. I've not seen them taken apart to compare, but one trader on here (I can't remember which one) stated that they are the very same machine. Specs certainly seem identical.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll have a look at i4detailing when I get there on Thursday, but if that's the case, it's crazy not to go with the Silverline.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I'll have a look at i4detailing when I get there on Thursday, but if that's the case, it's crazy not to go with the Silverline.


Exactly what i'm thinking.

Only differences that i can see are that the Silverline has a min RPM of 900 where the kestral has 800.

Also on I4D website, it states that the RRP of the Silverline is £67.41 and going up soon!

Hmmm....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If you put a Kestral right next to a Makita it looks like exactly the same machine. But it's not. The design and casings are mm identical. The internals on the Makita and Kestral are definately different though.

If anyone is near Edinburgh they are more than welcome to come and have a go.

:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Also on I4D website, it states that the RRP of the Silverline is £67.41 and going up soon!
> 
> Hmmm....


No it doesn't!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

amiller said:


> No it doesn't!


hmmm Matt mentioned it somewhere though, or maybe it used to have it on there, either way, it did say that at some point.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

amiller said:


> No it doesn't!


Check it,

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Silverstorm_Rotary_Polisher_1.html

It does on the first line!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I should be receiving my silverline silverstorm in the morning, hope i made the right choice.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

let us know what you think mate, be nice to hear.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Check it,
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Silverstorm_Rotary_Polisher_1.html
> 
> It does on the first line!


My apologies. I thought you were talking about the Kestral price! 

Suspicious that they are now the exact same price almost.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

amiller said:


> My apologies. I thought you were talking about the Kestral price!
> 
> Suspicious that they are now the exact same price almost.


Have a look at the pictures as well, they look identical with just a bit of different plastic bodying. That said, when it all comes together, it's only about £10 difference in the end with two flexi backing plates and a 6.5" and 4" pad.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i was going to start a similar thread to this. i am also looking for a rotary in this price range. my friend sent me this link http://www.mptools.co.uk/products.asp?partno=868658 but looking at what everyone else is using i dont think it will cut the mustard!! are there many more in the £70 price range to consider? i looked into the makita one but its £200 - is really worth that much more? do you get what you pay for?

cheers.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

the silverstorm is the one that is better then the orange.

With regards to the Makita, there built to last. I know someone who has a old Makita Rotary from 1985!! Still going strong.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah i thought as much. is there much else available at this price range?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Not really. The good thing is either the Kestral or the Silverline are good buys (even the old orange bodied silverline).


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok, cheers for that - sorry for hijacking the thread!!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Im currently lookign at gettign a Kestral polisher the one thing im a bit confused about this what pads i need and what order to use mainly for polish and wax


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Right i got my silverline silverstorm yesterday, soon as i got home i washed and clayed my dads car bonnet took some readings with my PD7 and all was ok, so i cracked open my new bottle of PO106FA and a grey 3M pad (didn't do as much as i wanted) so stepped up to a menz orange pad and worked well, With the bonnet all done with a coat of 476s i was really pleased with the results and the machine, not that heavy just generly a pleasure to work with and quite pleased i bought it. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think purely on cost, i think i'm going to be going for the silverline. Pretty much the same as the Kestrel just cheaper, which i guess is the whole idea of a budget rotary.

Hopefully i have some change left after my holiday!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stink said:


> Im currently lookign at gettign a Kestral polisher the one thing im a bit confused about this what pads i need and what order to use mainly for polish and wax


why use a machine polisher for waxing, total waste of time..


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

st170 dan said:


> yeah i thought as much. is there much else available at this price range?


yes, a Krauss.

Made in germany and a better spec than the makita 

£60 - £70 on fleabay direct from Krauss

2 year warranty

http://www.krauss-tools.com/shop/ma...&bigwareCsid=49470565114088c4e1329a6346487ca1


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

adam87 said:


> yes, a Krauss.
> 
> Made in germany and a better spec than the makita
> 
> ...


 Better spec than a Makita? I've heard they're okay, but it's just another Chinese Makita clone, how can it be better, apart from being 200g lighter (never seen proof of it being lighter).


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

on paper its better 

1300watt motor, not 1200watt.

2.8kgs

starts at 500, not 600rpm.

everyone raves about expensive products and tools. you don't have to spend loads to get a machine just as good. 

If the warranty on the makita is 2 years then i'd rather save £80 imo.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

adam87 said:


> on paper its better
> 
> 1300watt motor, not 1200watt.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't start judging rotaries on what some Chinese cloner has written as the supposed spec - that counts for nothing, TBH. What counts, way more than the slight variance in spec, you've quoted, is the leagues ahead Makita build quality. That clone seems reliable enough, but I've read of enough failures to know they're not in the Makita's league. And don't count on that warranty being honoured like a Makita's warranty. Worth a punt though at the price, but I think the SilverStorm offers the better VFM.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

adam87 said:


> on paper its better
> 
> 1300watt motor, not 1200watt.
> 
> ...


I believe the Krauss tools were the same machine as the Kestrel, manufactred at the same place with a different sticker?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Jim W said:


> I have the SIM-180 and so far, so good. The Speed control works well and comes with the D, and side handle. It is a bit weighty compared to some of the others, but, in all, a great little package.
> 
> If you do pick one up, the thing I did was re-wire some length into the power cable. Standard, it was just over a metre long; useless.


The wire has been extended now to 3 meters of heavy duty I believe. We've had some machines manufactured and they have this.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> The wire has been extended now to 3 meters of heavy duty I believe. We've had some machines manufactured and they have this.


That's on the Kestral i presume?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> I believe the Krauss tools were the same machine as the Kestrel, manufactred at the same place with a different sticker?


Which seems to the same for the Silverstorm as well?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hopefullly it is! 

If Tim would confirm it would be great


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just got mine from i4detailing and I went with the Silverline, they are indentical! However, when you add the backing plate offer that Matt is offering on the Kestral they become very very similarly priced, then it's just down to colour and brand


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

True, the offer is great however i don't want that backing plate, I'm going to go for the ones that Tim sells as apparently the cushion on the plate makes a easier learning curve.

Whats the cable length on the Silverline?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This one? (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ultra-soft-rotary-backing-plate/prod_231.html)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

thats the badger.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Aha! someone else who uses badger in conversation! awesome.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> they become very very similarly priced, then it's just down to colour and brand


 Warranty as well of course. 1yr vs. 3yr



Mother-Goose said:


> This one? (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ultra-soft-rotary-backing-plate/prod_231.html)


The Gloss-It b/p is only 10p more.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

The one at CYC is a 3M Copy.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Warranty as well of course. 1yr vs. 3yr
> 
> The Gloss-It b/p is only 10p more.


Ah yes that's the thing i forgot! yep 3year warranty with Silverline, madness not to.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm looking top buy either a DeWalt or a Makita rotary in the near future but I saw one rotary made by Simoniz and it is cheaper than the professionnal grade one. Anyone as any info on the Simoniz model ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Little review I did where you can see the SIM180 in action compared to a more expensive machine.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91227


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I couldn't remember where i'd seen that, cheers


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

adam87 said:


> everyone raves about expensive products and tools. you don't have to spend loads to get a machine just as good.


I would seriously debate that point, you find me a professional that uses budget tools. You can't go off the specs they claim not worth the paper they are written on, you can't however argue with all the pro's that use the Makita's that have lasted for years....


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> I would seriously debate that point, you find me a professional that uses budget tools. You can't go off the specs they claim not worth the paper they are written on, you can't however argue with all the pro's that use the Makita's that have lasted for years....


But most of them have a cheaper backup machine.

Unless you are doing this for a living you really don't need to spend out on the Makita when there are the likes of the Silverstorm and Kestral out there. They are effectively copies of the Makita anyway, and with a 3 year warranty you are kinda covered for all mechanical **** ups, and after three years if it breaks? Buy another one, you could pretty much get 4 of the silverlines for the price of a single Makita!

I'm not saying it's the answer for pro's, but if you are a hobbyist, you still need stuff such as Clay bars, QD's, wax's, APC's, spray bottles, brushes, pads, polishes etc etc, you could get all of the above and a SilverStorm for the price of the Makita.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> But most of them have a cheaper backup machine.
> 
> Unless you are doing this for a living you really don't need to spend out on the Makita when there are the likes of the Silverstorm and Kestral out there. They are effectively copies of the Makita anyway, and with a 3 year warranty you are kinda covered for all mechanical **** ups, and after three years if it breaks? Buy another one, you could pretty much get 4 of the silverlines for the price of a single Makita!
> 
> I'm not saying it's the answer for pro's, but if you are a hobbyist, you still need stuff such as Clay bars, QD's, wax's, APC's, spray bottles, brushes, pads, polishes etc etc, you could get all of the above and a SilverStorm for the price of the Makita.


All points taken but the other poster was saying that the budget machines were just as good and it sounded to me very much like they were suggesting that the Makita was no better. This was the point I was debating.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> All points taken but the other poster was saying that the budget machines were just as good and it sounded to me very much like they were suggesting that the Makita was no better. This was the point I was debating.


That's true, I kinda went off on one there lol my bad.

Yes I agree the Makita is probably a better machine, but as a hobbyist is it worth it/is it that much better, that's another debate.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> That's true, I kinda went off on one there lol my bad.
> 
> Yes I agree the Makita is probably a better machine, but as a hobbyist is it worth it/is it that much better, that's another debate.


Thats a personal choice and as you say thats another debate entirely, if I can afford to get the Makita I will, its not all about reliability many of the pro's like the makita for its constant speed.


----------

